# Did I catch someone accessing my PC remotely?



## bogtrotter (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello. It seems a friend of mine know more about my business than he would learn from my telling him. In my Event Viewer/Microsoft/Security I find something that I don't understand. It seems his name (Josiah) somehow appears as logging on to my (Bruce) PC. Can you tell from the following examples whether my security has been breached without my permission, or if files were sent to a server, or if my setting had been configured to be remotely accessed???? Is there some other log I can look at to see just what was going on? Thank you for your time in reviewing my situation. I appreciate it a great deal.

Log Name: Security
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Security-Auditing
Date: 7/8/2011 7:07:20 AM
Event ID: 4624
Task Category: Logon
Level: Information
Keywords: Audit Success
User: N/A
Computer: bruce-PC
Description:
An account was successfully logged on.

Subject:
Security ID: NULL SID
Account Name: -
Account Domain: -
Logon ID: 0x0

Logon Type: 3

New Logon:
Security ID: ANONYMOUS LOGON
Account Name: ANONYMOUS LOGON
Account Domain: NT AUTHORITY
Logon ID: 0x367314
Logon GUID: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}

Process Information:
Process ID: 0x0
Process Name: -

Network Information:
Workstation Name:	JOSIAH-PC
Source Network Address:	192.168.1.109
Source Port: 49887

Detailed Authentication Information:
Logon Process: NtLmSsp 
Authentication Package:	NTLM
Transited Services:	-
Package Name (NTLM only):	NTLM V1
Key Length: 128

This event is generated when a logon session is created. It is generated on the computer that was accessed.

The subject fields indicate the account on the local system which requested the logon. This is most commonly a service such as the Server service, or a local process such as Winlogon.exe or Services.exe.

The logon type field indicates the kind of logon that occurred. The most common types are 2 (interactive) and 3 (network).

The New Logon fields indicate the account for whom the new logon was created, i.e. the account that was logged on.

The network fields indicate where a remote logon request originated. Workstation name is not always available and may be left blank in some cases.

The authentication information fields provide detailed information about this specific logon request.
- Logon GUID is a unique identifier that can be used to correlate this event with a KDC event.
- Transited services indicate which intermediate services have participated in this logon request.
- Package name indicates which sub-protocol was used among the NTLM protocols.
- Key length indicates the length of the generated session key. This will be 0 if no session key was requested.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Security-Auditing" Guid="{54849625-5478-4994-A5BA-3E3B0328C30D}" />
<EventID>4624</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>0</Level>
<Task>12544</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8020000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-07-08T12:07:20.497340500Z" />
<EventRecordID>66521</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="596" ThreadID="6136" />
<Channel>Security</Channel>
<Computer>bruce-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="SubjectUserSid">S-1-0-0</Data>
<Data Name="SubjectUserName">-</Data>
<Data Name="SubjectDomainName">-</Data>
<Data Name="SubjectLogonId">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="TargetUserSid">S-1-5-7</Data>
<Data Name="TargetUserName">ANONYMOUS LOGON</Data>
<Data Name="TargetDomainName">NT AUTHORITY</Data>
<Data Name="TargetLogonId">0x367314</Data>
<Data Name="LogonType">3</Data>
<Data Name="LogonProcessName">NtLmSsp </Data>
<Data Name="AuthenticationPackageName">NTLM</Data>
<Data Name="WorkstationName">JOSIAH-PC</Data>
<Data Name="LogonGuid">{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}</Data>
<Data Name="TransmittedServices">-</Data>
<Data Name="LmPackageName">NTLM V1</Data>
<Data Name="KeyLength">128</Data>
<Data Name="ProcessId">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="ProcessName">-</Data>
<Data Name="IpAddress">192.168.1.109</Data>
<Data Name="IpPort">49887</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>
)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
Log Name: Security
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Security-Auditing
Date: 7/4/2011 10:02:32 PM
Event ID: 4624
Task Category: Logon
Level: Information
Keywords: Audit Success
User: N/A
Computer: bruce-PC
Description:
An account was successfully logged on.

Subject:
Security ID: NULL SID
Account Name: -
Account Domain: -
Logon ID: 0x0

Logon Type: 3

New Logon:
Security ID: ANONYMOUS LOGON
Account Name: ANONYMOUS LOGON
Account Domain: NT AUTHORITY
Logon ID: 0x7413d5
Logon GUID: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}

Process Information:
Process ID: 0x0
Process Name: -

Network Information:
Workstation Name:	JOSIAH-PC
Source Network Address:	192.168.1.109
Source Port: 55739

Detailed Authentication Information:
Logon Process: NtLmSsp 
Authentication Package:	NTLM
Transited Services:	-
Package Name (NTLM only):	NTLM V1
Key Length: 128

This event is generated when a logon session is created. It is generated on the computer that was accessed.

The subject fields indicate the account on the local system which requested the logon. This is most commonly a service such as the Server service, or a local process such as Winlogon.exe or Services.exe.

The logon type field indicates the kind of logon that occurred. The most common types are 2 (interactive) and 3 (network).

The New Logon fields indicate the account for whom the new logon was created, i.e. the account that was logged on.

The network fields indicate where a remote logon request originated. Workstation name is not always available and may be left blank in some cases.

The authentication information fields provide detailed information about this specific logon request.
- Logon GUID is a unique identifier that can be used to correlate this event with a KDC event.
- Transited services indicate which intermediate services have participated in this logon request.
- Package name indicates which sub-protocol was used among the NTLM protocols.
- Key length indicates the length of the generated session key. This will be 0 if no session key was requested.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Security-Auditing" Guid="{54849625-5478-4994-A5BA-3E3B0328C30D}" />
<EventID>4624</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>0</Level>
<Task>12544</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8020000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-07-05T03:02:32.027420300Z" />
<EventRecordID>65117</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="624" ThreadID="5048" />
<Channel>Security</Channel>
<Computer>bruce-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="SubjectUserSid">S-1-0-0</Data>
<Data Name="SubjectUserName">-</Data>
<Data Name="SubjectDomainName">-</Data>
<Data Name="SubjectLogonId">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="TargetUserSid">S-1-5-7</Data>
<Data Name="TargetUserName">ANONYMOUS LOGON</Data>
<Data Name="TargetDomainName">NT AUTHORITY</Data>
<Data Name="TargetLogonId">0x7413d5</Data>
<Data Name="LogonType">3</Data>
<Data Name="LogonProcessName">NtLmSsp </Data>
<Data Name="AuthenticationPackageName">NTLM</Data>
<Data Name="WorkstationName">JOSIAH-PC</Data>
<Data Name="LogonGuid">{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}</Data>
<Data Name="TransmittedServices">-</Data>
<Data Name="LmPackageName">NTLM V1</Data>
<Data Name="KeyLength">128</Data>
<Data Name="ProcessId">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="ProcessName">-</Data>
<Data Name="IpAddress">192.168.1.109</Data>
<Data Name="IpPort">55739</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>
))))))))))))) Details )))))))))))))))))))))
Log Name: Security
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Security-Auditing
Date: 7/8/2011 7:07:20 AM
Event ID: 4624
Task Category: Logon
Level: Information
Keywords: Audit Success
User: N/A
Computer: bruce-PC
Description:
An account was successfully logged on.

Subject:
Security ID: NULL SID
Account Name: -
Account Domain: -
Logon ID: 0x0

Logon Type: 3

New Logon:
Security ID: ANONYMOUS LOGON
Account Name: ANONYMOUS LOGON
Account Domain: NT AUTHORITY
Logon ID: 0x367314
Logon GUID: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}

Process Information:
Process ID: 0x0
Process Name: -

Network Information:
Workstation Name:	JOSIAH-PC
Source Network Address:	192.168.1.109
Source Port: 49887

Detailed Authentication Information:
Logon Process: NtLmSsp 
Authentication Package:	NTLM
Transited Services:	-
Package Name (NTLM only):	NTLM V1
Key Length: 128

This event is generated when a logon session is created. It is generated on the computer that was accessed.

The subject fields indicate the account on the local system which requested the logon. This is most commonly a service such as the Server service, or a local process such as Winlogon.exe or Services.exe.

The logon type field indicates the kind of logon that occurred. The most common types are 2 (interactive) and 3 (network).

The New Logon fields indicate the account for whom the new logon was created, i.e. the account that was logged on.

The network fields indicate where a remote logon request originated. Workstation name is not always available and may be left blank in some cases.

The authentication information fields provide detailed information about this specific logon request.
- Logon GUID is a unique identifier that can be used to correlate this event with a KDC event.
- Transited services indicate which intermediate services have participated in this logon request.
- Package name indicates which sub-protocol was used among the NTLM protocols.
- Key length indicates the length of the generated session key. This will be 0 if no session key was requested.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Security-Auditing" Guid="{54849625-5478-4994-A5BA-3E3B0328C30D}" />
<EventID>4624</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>0</Level>
<Task>12544</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8020000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-07-08T12:07:20.497340500Z" />
<EventRecordID>66521</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="596" ThreadID="6136" />
<Channel>Security</Channel>
<Computer>bruce-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="SubjectUserSid">S-1-0-0</Data>
<Data Name="SubjectUserName">-</Data>
<Data Name="SubjectDomainName">-</Data>
<Data Name="SubjectLogonId">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="TargetUserSid">S-1-5-7</Data>
<Data Name="TargetUserName">ANONYMOUS LOGON</Data>
<Data Name="TargetDomainName">NT AUTHORITY</Data>
<Data Name="TargetLogonId">0x367314</Data>
<Data Name="LogonType">3</Data>
<Data Name="LogonProcessName">NtLmSsp </Data>
<Data Name="AuthenticationPackageName">NTLM</Data>
<Data Name="WorkstationName">JOSIAH-PC</Data>
<Data Name="LogonGuid">{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}</Data>
<Data Name="TransmittedServices">-</Data>
<Data Name="LmPackageName">NTLM V1</Data>
<Data Name="KeyLength">128</Data>
<Data Name="ProcessId">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="ProcessName">-</Data>
<Data Name="IpAddress">192.168.1.109</Data>
<Data Name="IpPort">49887</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## bogtrotter (Oct 20, 2011)

"BUMP" Thank you!


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Looks to me yes. You can deny his connection by Ip 192.168.1.109 Mostly is MAC number if you can find it. Also using Local Security Policy>Local Policies>User Right Assignments on the right locate "Deny Access to this computer from the network" double click on it enter click on Add user or Group add is his Computer name JOSIAH-PC or ANONYMOUS. Also scroll down on the right locate Deny Log on Locally Open it as before add his his computer name as before if possible if that don't work try ANONYMOUS


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Is this a work computer on a network or is this your computer on a home network? If it's the latter, you could turn off File & Printer sharing if it's not needed. I'd also turn off remote access. Change the password on your user account as well.


----------



## bogtrotter (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you Jack and Fred for reviewing my files. It has taken me quite some time to find someone who could interpret the files I had attached. I have followed both of your instructions but I am still curious as to whether you can provide further insight as to what actions may have been taking place. From which computers keyboard were those activities executed, mine or his? Can you tell from those files (and there were many more at different times but they all seemed to have the same information,)if files were being uploaded to a server, files copies, perhaps some scheduling for logs to be transmitted, access to my passwords? Can you determine what range of access he created and whether it appeared that he would be able to gain some sort of acces prior to my following your instructions to foil him? I thank you for your efforts but I wonder how innocent or malicious his actions are or could have been?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

It's hard to say what, if anything he did. The login to your computer came from the IP address and computer name below.

Workstation Name: JOSIAH-PC
Source Network Address: 192.168.1.109
Source Port: 49887

You didn't explain what kind of home or work network you're on. It may have just been a case of browsing available devices on the network. I don't think it was a remote desktop connection.


----------



## bogtrotter (Oct 20, 2011)

I am on a home network. It seems to me that among the infinite collection of recorded information logged on a computer, the questions I have might be far more relevant than the endless recitals of nothingness. Is its purpose for useful information or to provide amusement for tweakers. So frustrated!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

bogtrotter said:


> I am on a home network. It seems to me that among the infinite collection of recorded information logged on a computer, the questions I have might be far more relevant than the endless recitals of nothingness. Is its purpose for useful information or to provide amusement for tweakers. So frustrated!


I have no idea what that means. The questions I asked are to help better determine how or why someone accessed your computer and how to prevent it. A work network would offer more explanations. The only useful info the event viewer log you posted shows is the computer name and IP address of the person who connected to your PC.


----------

